
StackOverflow Importer – Import Code from Stack Overflow as Python Modules - CiaranR
https://github.com/drathier/stack-overflow-import/?new
======
CiaranR
Bob: "OMG why are the build times so slow??"

Alice: "oh it didn't find anything so it posted a question and now it's
polling for a compilable answer"

------
sk0g
For when you _need_ to automate copy pasting.

